# X11-6.9 blockiert update - Update auf xorg-x11-7.*

## griesgram

Hallo,

habe ich etwas verpasst? Wollte gerade ein update laufen lassen und dann das

```

bernhard # emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/linuxwacom-0.6.7  USE="gtk2 usb -dlloader -gtk -sdk -tcltk" 484 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X" 258 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.5  USE="-debug" 127 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug" 45 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 56 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug" 66 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 89 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 1,386 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 254 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 217 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 236 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="-debug" 234 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 248 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 234 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 505 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 254 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 216 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 220 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="-debug" 340 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 42 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 238 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 266 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="xprint -debug" 511 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug" 47 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 207 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 89 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug" 41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 82 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 44 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 223 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 85 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 60 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 600 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 96 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 577 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 72 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 826 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 1,812 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7  USE="-debug" 52 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 180 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8  400 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 225 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 93 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 54 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 100 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 240 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1  USE="-debug" 374 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2  USE="motif -debug -hardened" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via" 2,844 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug" 246 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="xprint -debug" 101 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 90 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug" 94 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7  USE="dri ipv6 xprint -debug -minimal" 5,871 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 219 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 213 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 1,039 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2  USE="-debug -doc" 8,132 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 217 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 221 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 91 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 259 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 219 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2  USE="dri -debug" 355 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0  USE="-debug" 270 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 217 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5  USE="-debug" 474 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  USE="-debug" 222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug" 213 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 248 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 326 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  203 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 241 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  USE="-debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 667 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 338 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 579 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 201 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 227 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 213 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 208 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 247 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.4-r2 [0.14.2] USE="-dlloader" 122 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0  USE="-debug" 233 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 249 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5  USE="-debug" 231 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5  USE="-debug" 236 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 87 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 208 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3  USE="dri -debug" 275 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5  USE="-debug" 256 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 272 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 217 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.2.0  USE="-debug" 231 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 232 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  566 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 291 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 82 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2  795 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5  USE="-debug" 266 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 273 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5  USE="-debug" 216 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 243 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 255 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3  USE="-debug" 275 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 227 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 78 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 219 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5  USE="-debug" 252 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 245 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 368 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 [6.8.2-r8] USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="-acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -evdev% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -keyboard% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mouse% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -fbdev% -fglrx% -glint% -i128% -i740% -i810% -imstt% -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% -nsc% -nv% -nvidia% -r128% -radeon% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vesa% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r1 [3.8.2] USE="jpeg zlib -jbig% -nocxx" 8 kB

Total size of downloads: 53,334 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.
```

6.9 ist doch maskiert.

Was habe ich verschlafen. Die Forumsuche hat mir nicht die nötige Erleuchtung gebracht.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im vorraus.

Gruß

Bernhard

mod-edit: Titel +"- Update auf xorg-x11-7.*" --slick

----------

## alekel

Hallo,

hier der englische Thread dazu: *klick mich*

xorg-x11 7 ist stable gesetzt => *und hier der Thread*

Gruß alekel

----------

## griesgram

 *alekel wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> hier der englische Thread dazu: *klick mich*
> 
> xorg-x11 7 ist stable gesetzt => *und hier der Thread*
> ...

 

Hallo,

also diesen Weg jetzt gehen http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml?

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## alekel

Hallo,

im Prinzip ja, wobei in der Beschreibung die Pakete entmaskiert werden sollten:

>=sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre4

=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

app-admin/eselect-opengl

>=app-admin/eselect-1.0_rc1

media-video/nvidia-kernel

media-video/nvidia-glx

ich glaube aber, dass die schon alle stable sind und Du dir das sparen kannst. Am besten mal ohne probieren. Eventuell musst du noch die make.conf anpassen:

bei mir z.B:

```
# Modular xorg-x11

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa vmware nv"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

```

Wenn Du den Nvidia oder den Ati-Treiber verwendest musst du den aktuellen xorg-server maskieren:

```
# in package.mask

# xorg 7.1 stuff that needs masking until

# NVidia releases a compatible driver

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2

```

Sonst kannst Du nicht mehr viel erkennen   :Wink: 

*hier gibt es mehr*

Gruß alekel

----------

## ReXX

Ich habe im Moment massive Probleme mit falschen Digests und falscher Paketreihenfolge (z.B. libXt, xkbdata, ...). 

Deswegen sicherheitshalber vorher vom alten X11 ein bin-Paket erzeugen.

----------

## Lenz

 *alekel wrote:*   

> ich glaube aber, dass die schon alle stable sind und Du dir das sparen kannst. Am besten mal ohne probieren. Eventuell musst du noch die make.conf anpassen:
> 
> bei mir z.B:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Was soll das ALSA_CARDS? Steht nix von im Guide...

----------

## r3tep

 *ReXX wrote:*   

> Deswegen sicherheitshalber vorher vom alten X11 ein bin-Paket erzeugen.

  So wird es auch in dem Migrations-HowTo empfohlen.

Ich habe gerade eben versucht upzugraden und bin dabei auf massig fehlerhafte MD5-Hashes bei den zu installierenden Packeten gestoßen und habe jetzt wieder den 6er xorg installiert.

----------

## l3u

Ach was. Da macht man halt ein

```
ebuild /usr/portage/bla/bla/bla.ebuild digest
```

und fertich ;-) Wenn man morgen Nachmittag mal synct, dann werden die MD5s aber wahrscheinlich eh passen.

----------

## alekel

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was soll das ALSA_CARDS? Steht nix von im Guide...

 

Sorry, gehört auch nicht zu modularen xorg dazu   :Embarassed: .

gehört hierzu: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

Gruß

alekel

----------

## Lenz

Alles klar!   :Cool: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich sitze gerade am updaten. Bei x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  bekomme ich:

```

>>> Emerging (2 of 95) x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2

--22:20:10--  http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/xcmiscproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2'

Resolving xorg.freedesktop.org... 131.252.208.36

Connecting to xorg.freedesktop.org|131.252.208.36|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

!!! Couldn't download xcmiscproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2. Aborting.

```

Wenn ich die xcmiscproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2 lösche und dann bekomme ich

```

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 94) x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2 to /

Adjusting permissions recursively: '/usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src'

>>> Downloading http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2

--22:30:34--  http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/xcmiscproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2'

Resolving xorg.freedesktop.org... 131.252.208.36

Connecting to xorg.freedesktop.org|131.252.208.36|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 36,750 (36K) [application/x-tar]

100%[=============================================================================================================>] 36,750        24.55K/s             

22:30:36 (24.50 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/xcmiscproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2' saved [36750/36750]

!!! Couldn't download xcmiscproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2. Aborting.

Error in sys.exitfunc:

```

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  was ist das für einen Fehler? Wenn ich die Datei per Hand über wget runterlade und in /usr/portage/distfiles speichere, dann will portage diese Datei wieder runterladen ...

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *alekel wrote:*   

> Eventuell musst du noch die make.conf anpassen:

 

Inwiefern "eventuell"?

Was passiert denn, wenn man die INPUT_DEVICES und VIDEO_CARDS Variablen nicht setzt?

Irgendwie finde ich ja, das Portage von selbst irgendeine Meldung ausgeben sollte, wenn irgendwelche neuen Variablen nötig werden, die es vorher nicht gab.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Nachtrag zu  meinem Problem: ein ebuild xcmiscproto-1.1.2.ebuild manifest && ebuild xcmiscproto-1.1.2.ebuild digest hat geholfen

----------

## l3u

Da sind halt noch ein paar falsche Checksummen im Portage-Tree unterwegs ...

----------

## alekel

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inwiefern "eventuell"?
> 
> 

 

wenn man es noch nicht gemacht hat. 

Ich habe es zwar noch nicht getestet, was passiert wenn Du die INPUT_DEVICES und VIDEO_CARDS nicht in die make.conf festlegst, aber ich vermute mal, dass xorg mangels treiber nicht mehr läuft.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Da sind halt noch ein paar falsche Checksummen im Portage-Tree unterwegs ...

 

ja, aber ein emerge --sync löst das.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

traurig, immer noch schaffen es massive Fehler in den stable-Zweig.

Und ich dachte, langsam würde Gentoo reifen.  :Sad: 

ChrisM

----------

## amne

Habe heute um Mittag herum gesynct und bei mir hat alles wunderbar funktioniert.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> traurig, immer noch schaffen es massive Fehler in den stable-Zweig.
> 
> Und ich dachte, langsam würde Gentoo reifen. 
> ...

 

ich habe vor einer oder 1 1/2 Stunden gesynct und das update lief (bis auf diese kleine Probleme mit den checksums) glatt über die Bühne. Jetzt läuft mein xorg modular problemlos  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Ist das nur wieder so ein Placebo-Effekt oder ist der neue X-Server wirklich schneller geworden? Kommt mir irgendwie so vor!  :Smile: 

----------

## pawlak

Mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass Xorg-7 schneller wäre. Vor allem hatte ich in RA3 sehr fiese Ruckler. Werde das morgen aber nochmal überprüfen, kann auch eine andere Ursache gehabt haben. 

Die Installation ging relativ problemlos, allerdings wurden 2 Abhängigkeiten nicht richtig aufgelöst, ich musste 2 Sachen noch von Hand emergen. Insgesamt okay, aber solche Kleinigkeiten sollten eigentlich nicht passieren.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ist das nur wieder so ein Placebo-Effekt oder ist der neue X-Server wirklich schneller geworden? Kommt mir irgendwie so vor! 

 

ich hatte auch den gleichen Eindruck, vielleicht auch deswegen, weil /etc/init.d/xdm viel früher als vorher startet. Bei mir sind aber die Darstellung der Fonts deutlich besser geworden, und das update an sich selber war schneller als früher

----------

## NightDragon

Also ich synce gerade das 3. mal und habe immer noch Checksumenfehler im Baum.

Dazwischen habe ich ihn 2 mal gelöscht. Also so wärs net.

Ich glaube, das ein ige Mirror in dewr Rotation-Group von Portage einige falsche Files noch haben.

Das sowas passiert ist echt nervig.

Echt arg!

Naja... zumindest hatte ich am Notebook vor Wochen das neue xorg installiert und damit bleibt mir das Theater dort erspart. Mal schauen wann ich meinen lokalen Sync-Server wieder verwenden kann.

----------

## l3u

Naja, aber sterben wird an dieser kleinen Schlamperei auch keiner ...

----------

## TheSmallOne

Also das update hat bei mir problemlos funktioniert; dafür habe ich jetzt ein anderes Problem.

Beim Einloggen in Gnome erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Fehler beim Aktivieren der XKB-Konfiguration.
> 
> Dies kann verschiedene Gründe haben:
> 
> - ein Fehler in der libxklavier-Bibliothek
> ...

 

Das Programm xprop habe ich gar nicht, kann entsprechen auch die Ausgabe nicht einschicken, und die Ausgabe von gconftool-2 ist 

```
 layouts = [de]

 model = pc105

 overrideSettings = false

 options = [grp grp:alts_toggle]

```

Der Abschnitt zu XKB im Migrations HOWTO scheint hier nicht zuzutreffen.

In /etc/X11 befand sich noch ein Symlink, der auf das alte Verzeichniss /usr/lib/X11/xkb gezeigt hat, doch auch nachdem ich diesen auf das neue /usr/share/X11/xkb umgebogen habe tritt der Fehler noch auf.

Ebenso erhalte ich diese Fehlermeldung, wenn ich versuche im Menü unter "System | Einstellungen | Tastatur" das Layout umzustellen.

Edit:

Okay, das Problem hat sich erledigt... ich musste offensichtlich noch einen weiter Symlink nach /usr/share/X11/xkb unter /usr/lib/X11 einrichten, um den Fehler loszuwerden.

----------

## r3tep

Ich habe heute den zweiten Versuch gewagt, auf modulares X zu updaten. Die fehlerhaften MD5-Hashes sind jetzt verschwunden, allerdings treten massig Fehler auf, die so aussehen:

```
!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/libX11-1.0.1-r1/work/libX11-1.0.1/config.log

!!! Error: x11-libs/libx11-1-0-1-r1 failed

Call stack:

   ebuild.sh, line 1539: Called dyn-compile

   [... mehrere Einträge ...]

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

emerge --resume --skipfirst hilft auch nicht viel weiter, da die Fehler in mehreren Paketen auftreten!

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Also mir ist gestern das gleiche bei dem "emerge -uDN world" passiert, wollte mir den 7er Xorg drauf machen, musste dafür auch erstmal nix(!) irgendwo maskieren oder so, alles stable (achja, habe eine amd64 System, lass es auch mit 64Bit laufen und ne geforce 6600gt).

Gut, nach einigen hin-und-her hatte ich dann auch das ganze laufen und wie man jetzt sieht kann ich auch wieder fast alles benutzen ...

FAST ...

eine der wichtigsten Sachen geht nicht mehr ... spielen!!!

Wollte direkt danach mal per cedega WoW oder CounterStrike spielen, aber nix. Bei WoW kommt gleich eine wine-Fehler (!?! in cedega) und bei Counterstrike? Hmm, da lädt er zumindest das Steam-Fenster wunderbar, ich kann zwischen den Server browsen, alles, aber sowie ich connecten will kommt der CS Startbildschirm, das Bild wird dunkel und dat wars  :Sad: 

Stehe jetzt derbe auf dem Schlauch den ich dachte solange man kein(!) XGL oder dergleichen nutzt würden die games noch laufen, aber tun sie anscheinend nicht,

kann mir jemand sagen was ich da falsch gemacht habe, bzw. wo der Fehler und die lösung liegen ?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *r3tep wrote:*   

> !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

 

Poste bitte mehr Informationen, so 20-30 Zeilen mehr.

Tobi

----------

## Thargor

r3tep:

Hast du FEATURES="confcache" an? Das gab bei mir (bevor er wieder gemasked wurde) nämlich auch andauernd econf-Fehler.

----------

## r3tep

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> r3tep:
> 
> Hast du FEATURES="confcache" an? Das gab bei mir (bevor er wieder gemasked wurde) nämlich auch andauernd econf-Fehler.

 Nein, habe ich nicht an:  

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon-xp"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon-xp"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks maketest metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa apm arts asf avi bash-completion bidi bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cdda cdr cjk cli cpudetection crypt cups curl dbus dga directfb divx4linux dlloader doc dri dts dvd dvdread emboss encode examples fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp ggi gif gimp gimpprint ginac gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl httpd icq imlib ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java javascript joystick jpeg ldap libcaca libg++ libwww live login mad matroska md5sum mikmod mmx mmxext mng motif mp3 mpeg mysql mysqli ncurses new nls nocd nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss other_var1 other_var2 pam pcre pdf pdflib perl plotutils png portaudio ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection rss scanner sdk sdl session snmp sockets speex spell spl sse ssl stream svg svga tcpd tga theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vhosts vidix vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows xanim xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xosd xv xvid xvmc zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_joystick kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa video_cards_fbdev video_cards_nv"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *r3tep wrote:*   !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.  
> 
> Poste bitte mehr Informationen, so 20-30 Zeilen mehr.
> 
> Tobi

  Kann ich bei Gelegenheit machen. Die Einträge hinter 'call stack' sind immer so ca. 5 Zeilen lang.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Die Einträge hinter 'call stack' sind immer so ca. 5 Zeilen lang.

 

Nee, den Kram davor brauchen wir.  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## r3tep

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Die Einträge hinter 'call stack' sind immer so ca. 5 Zeilen lang. 
> 
> Nee, den Kram davor brauchen wir. 
> 
> Tobi

  Das habe ich sogar local abgespeichert, die Fehlermeldung ansich ist nicht in dem log enthalten:

```
# cat error.txt

Calculating dependencies ... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 90) x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking libX11-1.0.1.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libX11-1.0.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/libX11-1.0.1-r1/work

 * Applying libX11-1.0.1-setuid.diff ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: libX11-1.0.1

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/libX11-1.0.1-r1/work/libX11-1.0.1 ...

 * econf: updating libX11-1.0.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libX11-1.0.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --enable-ipv6 --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking for cpp... /usr/bin/cpp

checking if /usr/bin/cpp requires -undef... yes

checking if /usr/bin/cpp requires -traditional... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for XPROTO... yes

checking for X11... yes

checking for XDMCP... yes

checking if Xtrans should support UNIX socket connections... yes

checking if Xtrans should support TCP socket connections... yes

checking for library containing socket... none required

checking for library containing gethostbyname... none required

checking if IPv6 support should be built... yes

checking for struct sockaddr_in.sin_len... no

checking for authdes_seccreate... no

checking for authdes_create... yes

checking for library containing getsecretkey... none required

checking if Secure RPC authentication ("SUN-DES-1") should be supported... yes

checking if run-time linking is supported... checking for library containing dlopen... -ldl

checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes

yes

checking if loadable i18n module support should be enabled... no

checking if loadable Xcursor library support should be enabled... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for issetugid... no

checking for getresuid... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for getpwuid_r in -lc... yes

checking for pthread_self in -lc... yes

checking for XdmcpWrap in -lXdmcp... yes

checking for poll... yes

checking keysymdef.h...

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/libX11-1.0.1-r1/work/libX11-1.0.1/config.log

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Reinstalliere mal xproto

Tobi

----------

## smg

Soll man eigentlich xorg-server installieren, oder wieder den xorg-x11 beim migrieren? Bzw. was ist für den normalen User das "richtigere"?

Bye.

----------

## amne

 *Das Howto wrote:*   

> Note: If you really want a minimal installation, just install xorg-server. This will pull in only what you need to start an X server.

 

----------

## r3tep

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Reinstalliere mal xproto

  Habe ich gemacht, danach ließ sich libX11 installieren. Das wars dann aber auch, denn zwei Pakete weiter gings schon wieder los. Ich habe ein emerge -e xorg-x11 gemacht um alle anderen Packete nochmal zu installieren, das hatte aber nichts gebracht.

```
# cat error.txt

Calculating dependencies ... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 87) x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking libXfixes-4.0.1.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libXfixes-4.0.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/libXfixes-4.0.1/work

 * Running elibtoolize in: libXfixes-4.0.1

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/libXfixes-4.0.1/work/libXfixes-4.0.1 ...

 * econf: updating libXfixes-4.0.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libXfixes-4.0.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for X... yes

checking for FIXESEXT... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating man/Makefile

config.status: creating xfixes.pc

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libXfixes-4.0.1/work/libXfixes-4.0.1'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libXfixes-4.0.1/work/libXfixes-4.0.1/src'

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/X11/extensions    -O2 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -MT Cursor.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/Cursor.Tpo" -c -o Cursor.lo Cursor.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/Cursor.Tpo" ".deps/Cursor.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/Cursor.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/X11/extensions    -O2 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -MT Region.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/Region.Tpo" -c -o Region.lo Region.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/Region.Tpo" ".deps/Region.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/Region.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/X11/extensions -O2 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -MT Cursor.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/Cursor.Tpo -c Cursor.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/Cursor.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/X11/extensions -O2 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -MT Region.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/Region.Tpo -c Region.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/Region.o

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libXfixes-4.0.1/work/libXfixes-4.0.1/src'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libXfixes-4.0.1/work/libXfixes-4.0.1'

*** Resuming merge...
```

emerge --resume --skipfirst hilft auch nicht viel weiter, da die Fehler auch hbei anderen Packeten auftreten

```
*** Resuming merge...

>>> Emerging (1 of 83) x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking libXmu-1.0.2.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libXmu-1.0.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/libXmu-1.0.2/work

 * Running elibtoolize in: libXmu-1.0.2

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/libXmu-1.0.2/work/libXmu-1.0.2 ...

 * econf: updating libXmu-1.0.2/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libXmu-1.0.2/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --enable-ipv6 --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for XMU...

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/libXmu-1.0.2/work/libXmu-1.0.2/config.log

```

----------

## Newprogger

Hallo,

ich bin auch am Updaten, bisher hat auch alles funktioniert, nur bei revdep-rebuild stoppt er bei dem ersten Paket (openoffice-bin). Die Fehlermeldung habe ich leider nicht mehr, wenn ihr die benötigt, müsste ich nochmal anfangen und das würde dauern. Auf jeden Fall ging revdep-rebuild erst gar nicht. da es die openoffiche Version wohl nicht mehr im Portage Tree gibt. Habe dann revdep-rebuild -X gemacht, doch dann komm nach langem kompilieren (oder installieren)

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

Das kam jetzt mehrmals hintereinander.

Nur, mein Gnome geht eigentlich. Bisher habe ich noch keine Fehler bemerkt.

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Newprogger wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch am Updaten, bisher hat auch alles funktioniert, nur bei revdep-rebuild stoppt er bei dem ersten Paket (openoffice-bin).

 

Das Problem hatte ich bei meinem VLC.

Lösung ist ganz einfach, revdep schaut ja was kaputt ist und versucht nicht die neuste Version des Programms wieder zu emergen, sondern die Version die installiert war, da da schon einige Zeit ins Land gegangen sein kann, kann es vorkommen das diese Versionen nichtmehr im Portage Tree sind.

Lösung ist ganz einfach, alte Software Unmergen und dann wieder emergen, und schon meckert revdep-rebuild nichtmehr.

In deinem Falle sind folgende Schritte zu machen : 

1. emerge --unmerge $problemsoftware ( in diesem Falle wäre das "openoffice-bin" sofern noch teilweise installiert)

2. emerge $problemsoftware

3. etc-update

4. revdep-rebuild

...diese Schritte machst du solange durch bis revdep-rebuild den Rest von selber machen kann. danach den Rest vom System Updaten (unter anderem auch deswegne weil vermutlich schon neuere Versionen der Software die revdep emerged hat vorhanden ist).

----------

## Newprogger

Na ja, wie gesagt, dieses Problem habe ich mit "revdep-rebuild -X" schon gelöst. Nun versucht er nicht mehr die alte Version des Programms zu emergen sondern die neue.

Mein Zweites Problem ist aber auch gelöst. Ich hatte ja den call stack Error, bei mehreren Versuchen. Ich habe den Computer neugestartet und "revdep-rebuild -X" hat openoffice jetzt fertig und ist bei Qt, meinem zweiten Paket.

Kann sein, das es was mit dem Neustart zu tun hat, kann aber auch sein, dass ich hier ein Hardware Problem hab, denn mir passiert es öfters, dass ich einen Error bekomme und sofort neu emerge und dann klappts. Na ja, PC ist nicht mehr so neu.

----------

## ReXX

 *r3tep wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Reinstalliere mal xproto  Habe ich gemacht, danach ließ sich libX11 installieren. Das wars dann aber auch, denn zwei Pakete weiter gings schon wieder los. Ich habe ein emerge -e xorg-x11 gemacht um alle anderen Packete nochmal zu installieren, das hatte aber nichts gebracht.
> 
> [/code]

 

Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme: 

"Lösung:" Immer, wenn es beim 'emerge -v xorg-x11' knallt. mit 'equery b somefile.h' nach dem passenden Paket suchen und das per 'emerge -1 paket' neu bauen, dann wieder 'emerge -v xorg-x11' ... (nach ca. 10 Durchläufen ging es dann bei mir).

----------

## demiurg

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *alekel wrote:*   Eventuell musst du noch die make.conf anpassen: 
> 
> Inwiefern "eventuell"?
> 
> Was passiert denn, wenn man die INPUT_DEVICES und VIDEO_CARDS Variablen nicht setzt?
> ...

 

Ohne die beiden Variablen wird alles compiliert was an Treibern im tree steht. Letztlich 99% nicht benötigtes.

----------

## Stone

hallo.

ich hab ein problem mit x11-libs/libx11

```
make[2] *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make [1] *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/libx11-1.0.3 faild

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539: Called dny_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939: Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248: Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.class 327: Calld x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.class 322: Calld die

!!! emake faild

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error and the can stack if relevant

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libX11-1.0.3/work/libX11-1.0.3/src'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libX11-1.0.3/work/libX11-1.0.3/src'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libX11-1.0.3/work/libX11-1.0.3/src'

```

xproto hab ich schon mal neu kompiliert. confcache hab ich nicht in meinem Features drin.

hat wer eine idee?

danke

----------

## Finswimmer

Mehr Output?

----------

## Stone

```

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../src/xcms -I../src/xkb -I../src/xlibi18n -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DX11_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -march=athlon-xp -O2 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT MapRaised.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/MapRaised.Tpo -c MapRaised.c -o MapRaised.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I../include/X11    -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../src/xcms -I../src/xkb -I../src/xlibi18n -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes    -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations    -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT         -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DX11_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -march=athlon-xp -O2 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT MapWindow.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/MapWindow.Tpo" -c -o MapWindow.lo MapWindow.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/MapWindow.Tpo" ".deps/MapWindow.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/MapWindow.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../src/xcms -I../src/xkb -I../src/xlibi18n -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DX11_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -march=athlon-xp -O2 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT MapSubs.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/MapSubs.Tpo -c MapSubs.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/MapSubs.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../src/xcms -I../src/xkb -I../src/xlibi18n -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DX11_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -march=athlon-xp -O2 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT MapSubs.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/MapSubs.Tpo -c MapSubs.c -o MapSubs.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I../include/X11    -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../src/xcms -I../src/xkb -I../src/xlibi18n -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes    -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations    -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT         -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DX11_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -march=athlon-xp -O2 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT MaskEvent.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/MaskEvent.Tpo" -c -o MaskEvent.lo MaskEvent.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/MaskEvent.Tpo" ".deps/MaskEvent.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/MaskEvent.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../src/xcms -I../src/xkb -I../src/xlibi18n -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DX11_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -march=athlon-xp -O2 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT MapWindow.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/MapWindow.Tpo -c MapWindow.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/MapWindow.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../src/xcms -I../src/xkb -I../src/xlibi18n -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DX11_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -march=athlon-xp -O2 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT MapWindow.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/MapWindow.Tpo -c MapWindow.c -o MapWindow.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I../include/X11    -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../src/xcms -I../src/xkb -I../src/xlibi18n -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes    -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations    -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT         -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DX11_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -march=athlon-xp -O2 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT Misc.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/Misc.Tpo" -c -o Misc.lo Misc.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/Misc.Tpo" ".deps/Misc.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/Misc.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../src/xcms -I../src/xkb -I../src/xlibi18n -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DX11_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -march=athlon-xp -O2 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT MaskEvent.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/MaskEvent.Tpo -c MaskEvent.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/MaskEvent.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../src/xcms -I../src/xkb -I../src/xlibi18n -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DX11_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -march=athlon-xp -O2 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT MaskEvent.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/MaskEvent.Tpo -c MaskEvent.c -o MaskEvent.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../src/xcms -I../src/xkb -I../src/xlibi18n -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DX11_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -march=athlon-xp -O2 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT Misc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/Misc.Tpo -c Misc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/Misc.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../include -I../include/X11 -I../src/xcms -I../src/xkb -I../src/xlibi18n -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DX11_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -march=athlon-xp -O2 -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT Misc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/Misc.Tpo -c Misc.c -o Misc.o >/dev/null 2>&1

make[2] *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1] *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/libx11-1.0.3 faild

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539: Called dny_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939: Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248: Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.class 327: Calld x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.class 322: Calld die

!!! emake faild

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error and the can stack if relevant

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libX11-1.0.3/work/libX11-1.0.3/src'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libX11-1.0.3/work/libX11-1.0.3/src'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libX11-1.0.3/work/libX11-1.0.3/src'

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm...

Suchst du mal weiter oben nach "Error" oder "No such file"?

Kann nämlich nicht entdecken, wo das Problem liegt...

Tobi

----------

## Stone

sorry hab etwas übersehn.

```
In File include/bits/errno.h:38: internal compile error: Segmentation fault

make[3]: *** [XKBleds.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting fpr unfinished jobs
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm...Die Datei ist von glibc...

Keine Ahnung, was los ist.

Tobi

----------

## UncleOwen

 *Stone wrote:*   

> internal compile error: Segmentation fault

 

Das heisst praktisch immer:

zu hoch uebertaktet

kaputter arbeitsspeicher oder

kaputter prozessor

Wenns Du das erste ausschliessen kannst, kannst Du das zweite mit memtest ueberpruefen.

----------

## Stone

cpu ist fest übertaktet das stimmt schon aber bis jetzt gab es nie probleme. hab heute vor dem xorg schon ein paar andere sachen kompiliert und da gabs keine probleme. 

komisch

----------

## Joe Black

Nachdem ich nun auch auf xorg-x11 v7 upgraded habe, habe ich das Problem, dass meine Mauszeiger in Firefox und Thunderbird doppelt so groß angezeigt werden wie normal.

Weiß jemand eine Lösung? Hab schon im Forum gesucht, aber vielleicht die falschen Keywords benutzt.

Vielen Dank

----------

## slick

Bei mir fehlt nach der Migration unter X das @ sowie die Umschaltung (alt-f*) zur Konsole, obwohls bei gleicher xorg.conf vorher funktioniert hat.

Jemand eine Idee?

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard"

        Driver  "keyboard"

        Option  "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

        Option  "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

        Option  "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

        Option  "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

```
x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vga -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fbdev -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -vmware -voodoo"
```

Edit: Asche auf mein Haupt... habs wohl überlesen... erst testen.

Edit2: Ich glaube ich kapiers nicht... kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie obige xorg.conf neu aussehen muss?

----------

## firefly

hmm ich habe da nur :

```
Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
```

Es könnte daran liegen, das sich der treiber name von keyboard nach kbd geändert hat.

Wie es ja auch hier steht  :Wink:  :

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 2.4: Finding what drivers you need
> 
> # grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> 		Driver      "kbd"
> ...

 

----------

## slick

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hmm ich habe da nur :
> 
> ```
> Driver      "kbd"
> 
> ...

 

Also das Driver auf "kbd" setzen allein hat nicht gereicht, das "XkbRules"  "xfree86" mußte noch raus. Jetzt siehts aus wie bei Dir und tut es. Danke

----------

## invis-eo

Ich hab ein aehnliches problem. bei mir funktioniert das schweizer tastaturlayout nicht mehr, was soviel bedeutet wie dass keine ae oe ue mehr habe (was fuer einen schweizer recht wichtig ist..) und die ganzen sonderzeichen am falschen ort platziert sind. 

Frueher hat der abschnitt ueber die tastatur bei meiner xorg.conf so ausgesehen:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option  "CoreKeyboard"

        Option  "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de_CH"

        Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

wenn ich das deutsche layout einstelle wird dies korrekt angenommen. nur dies reicht mir nicht. nach meiner Ansicht muesste das schweizer folgendermassen aussehen:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option "XkbVariant" "CH"

EndSection

```

Leider macht diese konfiguration alles falsch. Lasse ich das Option "XkbVariant" "CH" weg dann funktioniert das deutsche layout was mir aber nicht viel bringt.

Was mache ich falsch

----------

## Stone

abend. ich hab ein problem. das update auf den neune xorg ist feritg nur wenn ich ihn jetzt starten will mekert er das er den treiber nvidia nicht findet.

wenn ich mit lsmod sagt mir das er geladen ist. in der make.conf hab ich ihn auch eingetragen. woran könnte das liegen?

danke

----------

## franzf

Haste den nvidia-kernel + glx auch nochmal neu gemerget? Das ist nötig bei dem Upgrade.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das Portage nicht sogar automatisch macht...

----------

## Stone

dies hab ich gemacht ja

----------

## slick

@Stone: Poste mal emerge -pv xorg-x11

----------

## Stone

ein emerge -pv xorg-x11 gibt nichts aus ausser das er xorg-x11 neu emergen will (keine useflags dabei)

ein emerge -pv xorg-server sagt dies:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## Stone

kann mir einer von euch sein xorg cfg schicken bzw posten? eine aktuelle für xorg7 bitte. ich glaub das ich vielleicht da einen fehler drin habe.

danke

----------

## Stone

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Haste den nvidia-kernel + glx auch nochmal neu gemerget? Das ist nötig bei dem Upgrade.
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das Portage nicht sogar automatisch macht...

 

da ich in den letzten tagen keine zeit hatte hab ich mich heute wieder damit beschäftigt.

ich hab jetzt xorg 7.1 drauf wenn ich diesen starte wird mir gesagt das der treiber "nvidia" nicht gefunden werden kann.

wenn ich nun ein emerge -p nvidia-glx mache wird das paket von xorg-server geblockt...

kann mir das wer erklären?

würd ganz gern wieder meine gentoo rechner verwenden können

danke

----------

## firefly

die properitären treiber von nvidia und ati sind noch nicht komptaibel zu Xorg-7.1, da in Xorg-7.1 eine änderung vorgenommen wurde, welche die binären treiber inkompatibel machen.

----------

## Stone

hm ok. und was macht man in dem fall?

----------

## firefly

entweder auf xorg-7.0 downgraden oder die opensource treiber verwenden bis nvidia und ati ihre treiber xorg-7.1 kompatibel macht.

----------

## Stone

hm. da ist es warscheindlich besser auf xorg 7.0 zu gehn oder? die opensorce treiber werden warscheindlich nicht so gut gehn. bzw. welchen würdest du für die NV karte empfehlen?

weiss man wielang es ca. dauern wird bis NV treiber für xorg 7.1 rausbringt?

----------

## UTgamer

Ich habe gerade auch upgedatet auf die neueste stable 7.0.x Version von XOrg-X11. Da vor ein paar Tagen ein Update auf 7.0.x aufgeführt wurde.

Naja ist etwas langsamer im Handling und beim Start als die 6.8.2.x Version, aber zumindest funktioniert soweit alles wie gewünscht.

Nur Cairo läßt sich nicht kompilieren, diese Fehlermeldung erhalten ich:

```
 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I. -I../pixman/src -I/usr/include/libpng12 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -ffast-math -finline-limit=1200 -MT cairo-directfb-surface.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/cairo-directfb-surface.Tpo -c cairo-directfb-surface.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/cairo-directfb-surface.o

In file included from /usr/include/directfb/direct/debug.h:38,

                 from cairo-directfb-surface.c:45:

/usr/include/directfb/direct/system.h:33: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/usr/include/directfb/direct/system.h:34: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from cairo-directfb-surface.c:46:

/usr/include/directfb/direct/memcpy.h:35: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/usr/include/directfb/direct/memcpy.h:36: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

cairo-directfb-surface.c: In function `cairo_directfb_surface_backend_init':

cairo-directfb-surface.c:1607: error: `DFBGraphicsDeviceDescription' undeclared (first use in this function)

cairo-directfb-surface.c:1607: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

cairo-directfb-surface.c:1607: error: for each function it appears in.)

cairo-directfb-surface.c:1607: error: syntax error before "dsc"

cairo-directfb-surface.c:1613: error: structure has no member named `GetDeviceDescription'

cairo-directfb-surface.c:1613: error: `dsc' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [cairo-directfb-surface.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cairo-1.2.0/work/cairo-1.2.0/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cairo-1.2.0/work/cairo-1.2.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cairo-1.2.0/work/cairo-1.2.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/cairo-1.2.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  cairo-1.2.0.ebuild, line 49:   Called die

!!! compile failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

 Wo soll ich da ansetzen?

Ich nutze AMD64 und die original nVidia-Treiber.  

Der Mauszeiger ist auch etwas unruhiger als vorher, wenn ich ihn schnell über den Bildschirm bewege springt er oder es ist ein ruckeln. Ich glaube die 7.0.x ist garnicht so stabil. Weiß jemand wielange es die 6.8.2.x noch im Portagebaum geben wird? Ich glaube ich werde morgen wieder downgraden wollen.

Ist ja noch zu verschmerzen mit lesen im Forum und sichern der alten Konfigs hatte es ~ 2,5St. gedauert um von 6.8.2 auf 7.0x umzusteigen. Ist ein netter Gag 7.0 als stable zu bezeichnen selbst der Konqueror ruckelt beim scrollen. Also ich kann 7.0.x auf AMD64 mit knapp 4GHz nicht empfehlen.

----------

## franzf

@UTGamer:

Ich denke das liegt eher an deiner Konfiguration.

Bei mir hier, auch mit AMD64, nvidia, xorg-x11-7.0-r1, flutscht es nur so!

ut2004, gar kein Vergleich zum xorg-x11-6.8.x... Mit den 6ern gabs auf vielen Servern Lags, sekundenlange Aussetzer (teils wegen Anti-Cheat, teils aber auch einfach so...), Das Aiming war "nervös", sprich er sprang zwischendurch einfach ein Stück anstatt sich gleichmäßig zu bewegen (nur Ingame, am Desktop war alles TipTop).

v7.0 hat da bei OpenGL einiges verbessert, un dann noch das PERFEKTE FontRendering...   :Cool: 

v7.1 hatte ich auuch schonmal drauf, leider ist da diese doofe Inkompatibilität mit den ClosedSource-Treibern.. Ich hätte das am liebsten drauf gelasse,n WAHNSINN, ...

Mit dem 7.0 gibts bei OpenGL bei bewegten Objekten Schlierenbildung (Bei UT z.B. resultieren schnelle Drehungen in einem einzigen Pixel-Brei). Mit 7.1 hab ich selbst bei schnellsten Bewegungen nur minimalste Schlieren beobachten können...

Waiting for Nvidia ( *SCHNARCH* )

Also, wenn der Xorg läuft nicht gleich downgraden, erstmal Fehler suchen (Xorg.0.log ist da nie schlecht  :Smile: ). Wenn alle Stricke reißen kannste das ja noch immer machen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## UTgamer

@franzf danke, 

aber UT2004 unter 6.8.2 rante nur so wie der Teufel, nicht ein ruckler nicht einmal schlieren (ich setze die 64Bit Version von UT ein) . Je nach Karte hatte ich zwischen 120 und 200 fps (bei 1280*1024). Nahe herangezoomt meist 175fps weite Kameraeinstellungen so bei 120fps.

Bei Quake 4 durchgehend 62fps in der Einstellung Ultrahigh bei 1280*1040 Pixeln.

Da war garnichts worüber ich mich hätte aufregen können, und jetzt ist alles richtig zäh.   :Sad: 

Sogar UT ruckelt jetzt zwischen 45-65fps herum.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Werde gleich wieder zurückgehen, ist ja wie Windows.

Jetzt wollte ich gerade copy & paste aus dem Xorg.0 log machen, geht auch nicht mehr, selbst mit Klipper nicht.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Zur Anmerkung, im Log sind null (EE) Fehler!

^^ Da kein Fehler, aber bei 4GHz kaum annehmbar werde ich sofort zurückwechseln.

Ach da Cairo meinen direct-framebuffer nicht kennt, kann es sein das Xorg7.0 eventuell keine PCIe-Grafikkarten erkennt?

----------

## UTgamer

Wie werde ich diese Module am schnellsten alle wieder los ohne von Hand copy & paste zu machen?

```
unreal2 georg # emerge x11-base/xorg-x11 -p

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/compositeproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXpm (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/xinit (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/randrproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/mkfontdir (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] media-libs/mesa (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/fontsproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-misc/makedepend (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/xproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libdrm (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/damageproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/xineramaproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXau (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXaw (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/mkfontscale (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXdmcp (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXcursor (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXt (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/kbproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] app-doc/xorg-docs (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] media-fonts/font-alias (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXtst (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/xextproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/glproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xorg-server (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/xmodmap (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXres (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXft (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/evieext (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-wm/twm (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/printproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libxkbfile (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/trapproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/videoproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-misc/util-macros (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXcomposite (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libICE (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/xkbcomp (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/liblbxutil (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/renderproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] app-doc/opengl-manpages (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/xclock (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXext (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libX11 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/recordproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXrender (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/mesa-progs (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/xtrans (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXfixes (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] media-fonts/font-util (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/rgb (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/fixesproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] media-fonts/encodings (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXmu (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXrandr (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/xrandr (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libfontenc (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXi (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXinerama (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/setxkbmap (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/bdftopcf (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/xrdb (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libdmx (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/dmxproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/resourceproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/iceauth (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/luit (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/xf86driproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXdamage (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXv (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXfont (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-proto/inputproto (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/xauth (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libSM (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-misc/xbitmaps (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libxkbui (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-apps/xhost (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXp (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[blocks B     ] x11-misc/imake (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8  USE="bitmap-fonts dlloader doc nls opengl pam truetype-fonts type1-fonts xv -cjk -debug -dmx -font-server -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal -nocxx -sdk -static -xprint"

```

----------

## franzf

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ach da Cairo meinen direct-framebuffer nicht kennt, kann es sein das Xorg7.0 eventuell keine PCIe-Grafikkarten erkennt?

 

Meine PCIe hat er erkannt  :Smile: 

Hier mal meine ent-kommentierte xorg.conf, vllt bringts was...

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Resolution" "2000"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "SyncMaster 193T"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 85.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Standard VGA"

    Driver         "vga"

    VendorName     "nvidia"

    BoardName      "6600GT"

    VideoRam        128

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nvidia-6600GT"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "nvidia-6600GT"

    Monitor        "SyncMaster 193T"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "NoPowerConnectorCheck" "true"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "NvAGP" "0"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "true"

EndSection
```

Ich hab über die Hand-generierte config das Tool nvidia-xconfig drüber laufen lassen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## UTgamer

Du hast keine PCIe-Grafikkarte, da du hier AGP definierst:

Option "NvAGP" "0"

PCIe kennt keine AGP Schnittstelle.

Copy & Paste zwischen 2 Anwendungen geht ja leider auch nicht mehr, muß ich alles abtippen.  :Sad: 

Wie kann ich am schnellsten die ~50 Module deinstallieren, mit z.B.: emerge --unmerge x11-* klappt das nicht, und copy und paste nur in der gleichen Anwendung.

So damit ich nicht alles abtippen muß habe ich die xorg.conf einmal im HTML-Editor geladen (Texteditor kann ja kein copy&paste mehr), von dort aus kann ich kopieren.

```
# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

   

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

# The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

   Load   "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection   "extmod"

   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

#   Load   "vnc"

   Load   "glx"

EndSection

#   Composite ist nicht kompatibel mit gtk Anwendungen.

#   http://bugs.xmms.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1907

Section "extensions"

#   Option "Composite" "Enable"

   Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

   Option   "blank time"   "40"   # 40 minutes

#   Option "Xinerama" "True"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

#    Driver   "keyboard"

   Identifier "Keyboard0"

   Driver       "kbd"

   Option   "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"      # abschalten für Quake4 um die Konsole zu erhalten

   Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"   # abschalten für Quake4 um die Konsole zu erhalten

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

     Identifier "Mouse0"

   Driver   "mouse"

#   Option   "Protocol"    "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device"    "/dev/psaux"

#   Option   "Device"    "/dev/input/mouse0"

#   Option   "Protocol"    "Auto"

   Option   "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

   Option  "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   Option   "ButtonNumber"   "5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

# The identifier line must be present.

#   Identifier   "MD1998LJ"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "--> VESA"

   ModelName    "1280X1024@85HZ"

   HorizSync    30-98

   VertRefresh  50-120

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "nv"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

   Screen      0

   Option      "DynamicClocks" "on"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024"

#             "1152x864" "1024x768" "1600x1200" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400" "320x240" "320x200"

#        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024"

#             "1152x864" "1024x768" "1600x1200" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400" "320x240" "320x200"

#        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

#             "1152x864" "1024x768" "1600x1200" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400" "320x240" "320x200"

#        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

   

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "von Hand Layout"

    Screen   0 "Screen 0"

#    Screen   1 "Screen 1" rightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice   "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Die Xineramasachen habe ich der Übersichtlichkeit halber bereits entfernt.

----------

## franzf

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Du hast keine PCIe-Grafikkarte, da du hier AGP definierst:
> 
> Option "NvAGP" "0"
> 
> PCIe kennt keine AGP Schnittstelle.

 

```
Falls ihr kein AGP Modul im Kernel habt, dann probiert folgende Optionen :

Option "NvAgp" "0" … deaktiviert den AGP Support komplett

Option "NvAgp" "1" … der NVIDIA AGP Support wird einstellt, wenn es möglich ist

Option "NvAgp" "2" … der Kernel-AGP Support wird benutzt (nicht empfehlenswert bei unterstützer Karte)

Option "NvAGP" "3" … erst den Kernel-AGP versuchen, wenn es nicht geht, benutze den NVIDIA-AGP

Option 3 ist per default eingestellt
```

Schnell mal bei Google gefunden  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Copy & Paste zwischen 2 Anwendungen geht ja leider auch nicht mehr, muß ich alles abtippen. 

 

```
wget http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-475962-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-50.html
```

Mit Nano / vim / emacs / Kate / kdevelop (^^) bearbeiten, den ganzen HTML-Sims raushauen dass nur die Config über bleigt, nach /etc/X11/xorg.conf hauen xD (vorher original sichern...)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## UTgamer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Du hast keine PCIe-Grafikkarte, da du hier AGP definierst:
> 
> Option "NvAGP" "0"
> 
> PCIe kennt keine AGP Schnittstelle. 
> ...

 

Das ist trotzdem nur für AGP, stand irgendwo bei nVidia auf deren Seiten und soll auf nForce4 nicht aktiviert werden, gilt nur noch für nForce3 Chipsätze.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schnell mal bei Google gefunden 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Copy & Paste zwischen 2 Anwendungen geht ja leider auch nicht mehr, muß ich alles abtippen.  
> ...

 

Danke für den Tip mit wget  :Wink: 

Da meine Konfig sauber ist (ich sehe keinen Fehler) bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als die 50 Module nur irgendwie wieder los zu werden. Also Handarbeit, das war schneller installiert als es wieder deinstalliert ist.   :Mad: 

----------

## franzf

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*    *UTgamer wrote:*   PCIe kennt keine AGP Schnittstelle. 
> 
> ```
> Falls ihr kein AGP Modul im Kernel habt, dann probiert folgende Optionen :
> 
> ...

 

Ah, Danke für die info.

Ich hab mir den PC selber zusammen gebastelt und weiß deshalb dass ich SICHER ne PCIe x16 drin hab (MSI 6600GT auf ASUS A8N-E).

Ich hatte mal Trouble und hab deshalb hier im Forum gesucht und bin auf nen Thread gestoßen der (eben für PCIe) einige Config-Opts zeigte. Danach hats geklappt, seitdem schlepp ich das mit ^^ (bzw. wurde mir beim letzten xorg.conf-Erstellen gesetzt).

Da das über ein Jahr her ist find ich den Thread sicher nimmer  :Very Happy: 

Ich werd das gleich mal testen  :Smile: 

Thx

Franz

----------

## UTgamer

Vielleicht hattest du daher Performanceprobleme beim älteren 6.8.2 X-Server, das er irgendwie das ältere AGP versucht hatte zu emulieren  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hattest du daher Performanceprobleme beim älteren 6.8.2 X-Server 

 

Vllt ^^

Aber jetzt wo ichs auskommentiert hab merk ich auch keinen Unterschied...

----------

## UTgamer

Ja jetzt nutzt du ja auch 7.0 *g*

Ach bin wieder zurück auf die alte Version, juhu copy & paste geht wieder, 

glxgears hat zwar in 7.0 600fps mehr gehabt also anstatt 13.000fps in 6.8.2-r7 in 7.0.1x 13.600fps,

aber UT ist wieder das alte, mit schön bis zu 175fps.  :Smile: 

Ich sehe gerade es gibt auch ein neues upgrade von 6.8.2-r7 auf 6.8.2-r8. Das probiere ich gerade mal.

Wenn das auch nicht in Ordnung sein sollte bleibe ich bei 6.8.2-r7, die ist ohne oberfläschliche Fehler.

----------

## Stone

ich wollte jetzt gerade von xorg7.1 auf 7.0 zurück gehen und mir wird dies gesagt

```
emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762  USE="dlloader" 

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 [7.1] USE="-3dfx%" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard% mouse% -acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -evdev% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev% nv% nvidia% vesa% -apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -fglrx% -glint% -i128% -i740% -i810% -imstt% -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% -nsc% -r128% -radeon% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%" 

```

der xorg-server 1.0.99 blockiert mir die nv treiber.

versteh ich nicht ganz da ich ja sowieso den 1.1.1 drauf bekommen sollte.

weiss man denn schon wann ca. die neuen treiber von nvidia kommen die mit dem 7.1. arbeiten?

----------

## Finswimmer

Du musst den x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1 blockieren, also in package.mask einfügen, dann sollte es gehen..

Tobi

----------

## Stone

dies hab ich gemacht aber leider bringt es keine verbesserung

```
emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762  USE="dlloader" 

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 [7.1] USE="-3dfx%" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard% mouse% -acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -evdev% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev% nv% nvidia% vesa% -apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -fglrx% -glint% -i128% -i740% -i810% -imstt% -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% -nsc% -r128% -radeon% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%" 

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig bitte mal den Eintrag.

Wie willst du es denn installieren?

 *Quote:*   

> emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options. 

 

installierst du es über einen Pfad? Warum?

Nimm mal das Paket

Tobi

----------

## Stone

so hab erst heute wieder zeit gehabt weiter zu machen.

xorg und den xorg-server hab ich nun drauf mit dem nvidiatreibern.

mein problem ist jetzt das er mir beim starten von x sagt das er die module speedo, mouse und kbd nicht finden kann

weiters bekomme ich ein

Failed to initialize the GLX module

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Stone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mein problem ist jetzt das er mir beim starten von x sagt das er die module speedo, mouse und kbd nicht finden kann
> 
> 

 

emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse 

Zu speedo weiß ich leider nix...

 *Stone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> weiters bekomme ich ein
> 
> Failed to initialize the GLX module

 

Installier mal nvidia-glx neu.

Tobi

----------

## franzf

Kleines Announcement:

Nvidia hat neue Grafik-Treiber released, welche xorg-7.1-kompatibel sind!!!

Sind auch schon im Portage!

Jippieeee!

Grüße

Franz

// Edit

Hab ich erwähnt dass nvidia die xorg-7.1-kompatiblen Grafikkartentreiber released hat?

JIPPIIEEEE!

// Edit 2

 :Laughing:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=145051  :Laughing: 

Also nochmal kurz warten ^^

----------

## Finswimmer

Toll *schnief*

----------

## Finswimmer

So. Ich wollte nicht warten  :Smile: 

Hab es einfach in den Overlay geschmissen.

Läuft guuuuut.  :Wink: 

```
[15:00:34]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$glxgears

4418 frames in 5.0 seconds = 883.408 FPS

5845 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1168.870 FPS

5931 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1186.101 FPS

5855 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1170.139 FPS

5841 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1168.091 FPS

```

Nur...Das gesamte Bild ist nun noch kleiner geworden...

Also alle Schrift in jeder Konsole, etc.

Ich weiß, dass man da in der xorg.conf was drehen kann...Jemand ne Idee?

Tobi

----------

## franzf

Jo, bei mir läufts auch guuut  :Smile: 

Allerdings nicht so gut wie ich mir erwartet hatte. Mit dem alten Treiber und xorg-7.0 (die ja eigentlich nicht zusammen passen) war die reine 3D-Performance besser...

Mit Schriften etc hab ich keinen Trouble, alles wie gehabt.

@Finswimmer:

Google verriet mir das hier.

Weiter unten lesen  :Wink:   (Eintrag vom 9.6.2006)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

franzf: die "alten "nvidia-treiber hatten kein problem mit Xorg-7.0 sondern nur Xorg-7.1  :Wink: 

----------

## hurra

So, hab das ebuild auch mal ausgebessert und keinerlei Probleme feststellen können   :Smile: 

E: Ich kann per Strg-Alt-+ nicht an der Auflösung drehenLast edited by hurra on Sat Aug 26, 2006 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> franzf: die "alten "nvidia-treiber hatten kein problem mit Xorg-7.0 sondern nur Xorg-7.1 

 

Jaja, danke, vertippselt  :Sad: 

Du weißt was ich mein (ich entnehm das deinem Smiley  :Wink: )

Und, Frage, ich dachte der Treiber bringt dann GLX_EXT_render_from_pixmap mit, leider zeigt glxinfo das nicht an...

Und AIGLX klappt somit auch net. Kann also nicht einfach compiz starten.

Saß ich da einer Fehlinformation/Vermutung auf? Und galt das Update nur der Kompatibilität des Treibers gegenüber dem xorg-7.1 / dessen neuer ABI?

Weiß da jemand genaueres?

Danke

Franz

----------

## firefly

es sieht nach einem reinen xorg-7.1 update aus. Meines wissen nach soll erst die 9xxx reihe die neuen features wie die OpenGL extension unterstützen.

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> es sieht nach einem reinen xorg-7.1 update aus. Meines wissen nach soll erst die 9xxx reihe die neuen features wie die OpenGL extension unterstützen.

 

Alles klar, danggechön.

----------

## hal0006

Mahlzeit!  :Smile: 

Versuche gerade auf meinem gen2vdr (is ja auch ein gentoo) zwecks mplayerinstallation auf modulares X zu migrieren.

Leider haut des ned so wirklich hin, is wohl aber nur ne Kleinigkeit.

Ich habe es versucht wie hier (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml#doc_chap1_sect1) beschrieben.

emerge gentoolkit

(klappte)

quickpkg xorg-x11

(klappte)

emerge -Ca xorg-x11 virtual/x11

(klappte)

If your /usr/X11R6 isn't a symlink to /usr, delete it and start from scratch.

Das war es, also löschte ich ich /usr/X11R6.

if [[ ! -L /usr/X11R6 ]]; \

	then equery belongs /usr/X11R6 > ~/usr-x11r6-packages \

	&& rm -rf /usr/X11R6; fi

dauert ein bisschen, gibt aber keinen Fehler aus.

Finally, if /usr/lib/X11/xkb (/usr/lib64/X11/xkb for 64-bit users) exists, it should be removed.

gab es nicht, also nix gelöscht.

emerge xorg-x11

=>

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 141) x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking kbproto-1.0.3.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kbproto-1.0.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/work/kbproto-1.0.3 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i586-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --build=i586-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating kbproto.pc

make: Nothing to be done for `all'.

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3

>>> Install kbproto-1.0.3 into /var/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/image/ category x11-proto

make[1]: Entering directory `/mnt/hda5/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/work/kbproto-1.0.3'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/include/X11/extensions" || mkdir -p -- "/var/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/image//usr/include/X11/extensions"

 /bin/install -c -m 644 'XKBgeom.h' '/var/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/image//usr/include/X11/extensions/XKBgeom.h'

 /bin/install -c -m 644 'XKB.h' '/var/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/image//usr/include/X11/extensions/XKB.h'

 /bin/install -c -m 644 'XKBproto.h' '/var/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/image//usr/include/X11/extensions/XKBproto.h'

 /bin/install -c -m 644 'XKBsrv.h' '/var/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/image//usr/include/X11/extensions/XKBsrv.h'

 /bin/install -c -m 644 'XKBstr.h' '/var/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/image//usr/include/X11/extensions/XKBstr.h'

test -z "/usr/lib/pkgconfig" || mkdir -p -- "/var/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/image//usr/lib/pkgconfig"

 /bin/install -c -m 644 'kbproto.pc' '/var/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/image//usr/lib/pkgconfig/kbproto.pc'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/hda5/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/work/kbproto-1.0.3'

>>> Completed installing kbproto-1.0.3 into /var/tmp/portage/kbproto-1.0.3/image/

man:

>>> Merging x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/include/

!!! Cannot write to '/usr/include/X11'.

!!! Please check permissions and directories for broken symlinks.

!!! You may start the merge process again by using ebuild:

!!! ebuild /usr/portage/x11-proto/kbproto/kbproto-1.0.3.ebuild merge

!!! And finish by running this: env-update

```

cd /usr/include

ls -la X*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 20 Aug 20 12:16 X11 -> ../X11R6/include/X11

cd ..

ls -la

```

sabrina usr # ls -la

total 164

drwxr-xr-x   14 root root   4096 Aug 31 21:40 .

drwxr-xr-x   21 root root   4096 Aug 20 16:03 ..

drwxr-xr-x    4 root root  40960 Aug 31 21:25 bin

-rw-r--r--    1 root root   2125 Jan  6  2006 checkdeps.rb

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root      9 Aug 20 12:16 doc -> share/doc

drwxr-x---    3 root games  4096 Aug 20 12:16 games

drwxr-xr-x    6 root root   4096 Aug 31 21:25 i586-pc-linux-gnu

drwxr-xr-x  178 root root  12288 Aug 31 21:25 include

-rw-r--r--    1 root root   4280 Dez 12  2005 included_headers.sh

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root     10 Aug 20 12:16 info -> share/info

drwxr-xr-x    3 root root   4096 Aug 20 12:18 kde

drwxr-xr-x   84 root root  45056 Aug 31 21:25 lib

drwxr-xr-x    3 root root   4096 Aug 20 23:19 libexec

-rw-r--r--    1 root root   5131 Mai 12 21:41 linking_libs.sh

drwxr-xr-x   12 root root   4096 Aug 20 12:16 local

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root      9 Aug 20 12:16 man -> share/man

-rw-r--r--    1 root root   1118 Jan  6  2006 pkgutil.rb

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root     19 Aug 20 12:16 portage -> ../mnt/hda5/portage

drwxr-xr-x    3 root root   4096 Aug 20 12:16 qt

drwxr-xr-x    2 root root   4096 Aug 31 21:16 sbin

drwxr-xr-x  141 root root   4096 Aug 31 21:24 share

drwxr-xr-x    4 root root   4096 Aug 20 12:18 src

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root     10 Aug 20 12:16 tmp -> ../var/tmp

```

d.h. den Ordner gibt es nicht. So und nu steh ich aufm Schlauch. Soll ich den Ordner nu anlegen (habe ich mal zum Spass probiert, hat aber nix gebracht), oder muss ich den symlink umbiegen, oder wie oder was?

So long...

----------

## UncleOwen

Ich wuerd den symlink einfach mal loeschen, und sehen, was portage daraus macht.

----------

## hal0006

Mahlzeit!  :Smile: 

Das scheint zu gehen. Nach einem

cd /usr/include

mv X11 X11.bak

läuft jetzt schon das emergen des 5ten von 141 Paketen... danke.

So long...

----------

## krolik26

hallo leute,

ich hab ein kleines "noob" problem,

ein seeehr dummes problem, ich weiss, hoffe nur, ich werde hier nicht ausgelacht. 

ich hab mein Gentoo vor 6 monaten erfolgreich installiert. 

und habe es seitdem immer mit 

```
emerge -pvuD world
```

aktuell gehalten. das system ist eigentlich ein server (home wamp-system), 

bei dem ich eine offene option fuer X behalten hab (X, etc... im USE-Flag markiert), 

weil der pc unter meinem tisch steht, dachte ich mir, 

falls es mal knapp wird mit pc's, wird es mein notfall rechner sein, 

mit Desktop, falls ich was machen muss...

nun, es sind jetzt 6 monate vergangen, 

und dieser fall ist gottseidank nicht aufgetreten.

jetzt kommt mein problem:

da ich immer mit --deep aktualisiert hab, 

hat er jedesmal immer neue packete dazu installiert... (denke ich)

und seit ein paar wochen, krieg ich folgendes: 

```
linux01 log # emerge -pvu world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1-r2 [2.1-r1] USE="-build -doc" LINGUAS="-pl" 273 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6d [1.6-r1] USE="nls" 263 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.38 [2.33] USE="nls" 1,764 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4-r7 [1.11.15-r3] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 211 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r1 [3.2.1] USE="-no-old-linux%" 394 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-4.1.21 [4.1.20] USE="berkdb extraengine perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -latin1 -minimal -raid -srvdir -static" 17,215 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2 [2.0.58] USE="apache2 mpm-prefork ssl threads -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-itk% -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -no-suexec -static-modules" 57 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-filter/razor-2.82 [2.81] 77 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4  USE="symlink -build" 40,472 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.4 [4.0.1] USE="berkdb fam gdbm nls -debug -ipv6" 3,082 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5 [0.14.4] USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx%" 6,939 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r2 [3.1.5-r1] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.12-r1 [1.2.12] USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.17 [1.1.15] USE="crypt python -debug" 1,865 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 42 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 56 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug" 66 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug" 45 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7  USE="-debug" 130 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 89 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3  USE="-debug -ipv6" 1,415 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 254 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 82 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="-debug -ipv6" 248 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="-debug -ipv6" 234 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 254 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 217 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 236 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="-debug" 234 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 505 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 216 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 220 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="-debug" 340 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="-debug -ipv6" 266 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 511 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug" 47 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 207 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 225 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 89 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 82 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 44 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 223 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 85 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 60 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 587 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 96 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.0-r1  USE="-debug -ipv6" 577 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 73 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 826 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 1,812 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7  USE="-debug" 52 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 180 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8  400 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug -ipv6" 93 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 54 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 100 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/motif-config-0.9  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r9  5,040 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 42 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug" 41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 240 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 373 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2  USE="motif -debug -doc -hardened" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mga s3virge savage sis tdfx trident via -mach64 -none -r128 -radeon" 2,844 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1 [2.2.3] USE="-doc%" 941 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug" 246 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 101 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 90 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug -minimal" 94 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7  USE="dri -debug -ipv6 -minimal -xprint" 5,871 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5  USE="-debug" 474 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5  USE="-debug" 266 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 247 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  USE="-debug" 222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug" 213 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0  USE="-debug" 233 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 273 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 249 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 248 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3  USE="-debug" 275 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 243 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 1,039 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2  USE="-debug -doc" 8,132 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5  USE="-debug" 236 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="-debug -ipv6" 87 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 326 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 255 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 221 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  203 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 241 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 91 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 227 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 217 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3  USE="dri -debug" 275 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  USE="-debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5  USE="-debug" 256 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 78 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 219 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2  USE="dri -debug" 355 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 338 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5  USE="-debug" 216 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 579 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 201 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 259 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 232 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  562 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 291 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 238 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5  USE="-debug" 252 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 272 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 245 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 368 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0  458 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glut-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2  795 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0  USE="-debug" 270 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 [6.8.2-r8] USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev% keyboard% mouse% -acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="apm% ark% chips% cirrus% cyrix% dummy% fbdev% glint% i128% i740% i810% imstt% mga% neomagic% nsc% nv% rendition% s3% s3virge% savage% siliconmotion% sis% sisusb% tdfx% tga% trident% tseng% v4l% vesa% vga% via% vmware% voodoo% -fglrx% -mach64% -nvidia% -r128% -radeon%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.1.4-r6 [5.1.4] USE="apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype curl curlwrappers debug exif flatfile force-cgi-redirect ftp gd gdbm gmp hash iconv imap inifile mcve memlimit mhash ming mysql mysqli ncurses nls pcre pdo posix readline reflection session sharedext sharedmem simplexml soap sockets spell spl sqlite ssl tidy tokenizer truetype unicode wddx xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm xsl zip zlib -adabas -apache -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp% -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -frontbase -gd-external -hardenedphp -hyperwave-api -informix -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -kerberos -ldap -libedit -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo-external -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sasl -snmp -solid -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -vm-goto -vm-switch -yaz" 6,236 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 3,608 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 [1.38-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/klibc-1.2.1-r2  441 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1 [1.1.9.8-r1] USE="png truetype -hardened -kdgraphics" 2,510 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.0 [4.1.20-r2] USE="nls -build -static" 1,102 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r2 [1.4.2.03] USE="alsa mozilla -X* -browserplugin -doc -nsplugin" 33,570 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/neon-0.26.1 [0.24.7] USE="expat nls% ssl zlib -gnutls% -socks5% -static%" 763 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r1 [1.3.1] USE="apache2 berkdb java nls perl python zlib -bash-completion -emacs -nowebdav -ruby" 6,674 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.15 [1.50.13] 94 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] mail-client/squirrelmail-1.4.8  USE="crypt mysql nls spell ssl vhosts -filter -ldap -postgres" 3,271 kB

Total size of downloads: 183,973 kB
```

und ich kann seit dem kein update machen  :Sad: 

hier mein system:

```
linux01 log # emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686 Celeron (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/domains /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.ynet.sk/pub ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo http://gentoo.intergenia.de http://ftp.lug.ro/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile authdaemond automount avi bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli crypt ctype curl curlwrappers dba dbx dlloader dri eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat ext-png ext-zlib extensions extraengine fam flash flatfile foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran fpx ftp gd gdbm geoip gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk2 guile hash iconv icq idn imagemagick imap imlib inifile innodb isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kernel_linux lcms libg++ libwww mad maildir mcve memlimit mhash mikmod mime ming mmx mng motif mounts-check mozilla mp3 mpeg mpm-prefork msession msn mysql mysqli ncurses nls ntfs offensive ogg opengl openssl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib pdo pear pear-db perl php png posix pppd python qmail qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session sharedext sharedmem simplexml slang smarty soap sockets spamassassin spell spl sqlite sse ssl svga symlink szip tcltk tcpd threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU userlocales utf8 valias vchroot vhosts vorbis wddx winbind wmf x86 xml xml2 xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xmms xpm xsl xv zip zlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

hat da jemand evtl. ne idee wie ich dass wieder inordnung bringen kann. 

also es ist kein notfall, da das system einwandfrei laeuft, und alles funtz.

aber ich wuerd trotzdem sehr gerne die packete aktuell halten (wegen sec. bugs..).

danke

----------

## think4urs11

krolik26s post angehangen.

krolik26: Die Antwort liegt in diesem Thread   :Smile: 

----------

## krolik26

VIELEN VIELEN DANK!

vor lauter Baeumen hab ich einfach den wald nicht gesehen  :Smile: 

lol, und hab davor noch extra die ersten zwei ankuendigungen durchgelesen. aber dann bei [wichtiges] verpasst...  :Smile: 

selbst schuld. danke fuer deine / euere aufmerksamkeit.

und fuer die hilfe, dachte schon, mein post wurde eben geloescht  :Smile: 

nochmals DANKE!

----------

## der-wolff

Hi,

ich habe auch auf einem gen2vdr-System nach der Migrationsanleitung auf Xorg 7.1 upgedatet. Ich bekomme aber einfach nicht die beschleunigten Grafiktreiber für meine Radeon 9500 (r300 Chip) aktiviert. Ich glaube ich habe schon alle howto´s zu diesem Thema abgearbeitet, aktuell mal dieses: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-493079.html

Der Radeon-Treiber unterstützt doch seit Xorg 6.9 die Beschleunigungsfunktion des r300. Deshalb macht mich diese Fehlermeldung auch stutzig:

```
(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled
```

Weiterhin wird das glx-Modul nicht geladen:

```
(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so: cannot handle TLS data

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)
```

Irgend einen Tipp für mich?

Gruß

Carsten

Nachtrag:

Ich sehe gerade das die Treiberversion 4.2.0 geladen wird, sollte da nicht Version 6.6.2 stehen? Ich habe Xorg 6.7 vorher wie in der Anleitung steht komplett gelöscht. Ich habe keine Ahnung wo dieses Modul noch her kommt ... .

```
(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 4.2.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0
```

----------

## Finswimmer

@der-wolff:

Sicher, dass du den neuesten Treiber hast? Evtl ist der noch mit ~x86

Tobi

----------

## der-wolff

Ich habe den Treiber laut des Howto´s von oben freigegeben und im emerge.log steht auch drin dass er übersetzt wurde.

----------

## UTgamer

Nachdem ich mit xorg-7.0 die schlechtesten Erfahrungen gemacht hatte, bin ich jetzt zwangsweise auf 7.1 hochgegangen (die ganzen Updates hatten es ja unmögl. gemacht ohne die neuen X auszukommen).

7.1 funktioniert mit Athlon64 soweit ganz gut, nur muß ich jetzt wohl auf unbestimmte Zeit auf meinen Lieblingseditor nedit verzichten.

Copy & Paste gehen mit diesem immer nur in eine Richtung.

Also nach dem neuen X konnte ich hineinkopieren hin zu nedit, dann dachte ich mir installiere den nedit doch mal neu. Jetzt kann ich nur noch herauskopieren. Mit 7.0 ging ja überhaupt gar kein "Copy & Paste".   :Sad: 

Was kann ich machen um meinen Lieblingseditor weiterhin verwenden zu können?

----------

## UTgamer

OK, das "Copy & Paste" Problem kann ich jetzt irgendwie einschränken.

Nun hier meine Erfahrungen bis jetzt:

Starte ich einige Texteditoren wie z.B. nedit gerade frisch, kann ich manchmal genau 1* copy & paste Aktionen mit der rechten Maustaste wie früher machen. Über das interne Menü copy oder paste ausgewählt ist der gleiche Fehler vorhanden.

Dann muß ich auf die mittlere Maustaste ausweichen (fand ich in der Klipperhilfe, hatte ich früher nie gewußt das es die auch tut).

Wenn ich aber 1* die Mittlere verwendet habe gehen auch wieder die rechte Taste und die Befehle aus dem Menü. Und je nach Anwendung z.B. Bash, Seamonkey/Firefox, kwrite oder nedit selbst, kann ich entweder mit rechts oder mittlerer Taste weiterarbeiten.

Das ist ein heilloses durcheinander zwischen den beiden Tasten  :Mad: 

Zumindest weiß ich jetzt das ich meinen Lieblingseditor weiter verwenden kann.

Noch ein paar Tips für 7.1 Umsteiger auf die schnelle

```
Digest verification failed

!!! /usr/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs/mesa-progs-6.5.1.ebuild
```

Hiermit das digest reparieren, es ist nur ein einzelnes Bit welches nicht stimmt:  :Wink: 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs/mesa-progs-6.5.1.ebuild digest
```

Mit "ekeyword" aus dem Paket "gentoolkit-dev" und in Portage overlay gesetzt können Pakete selbst auf stable gesetzt werden.

Das sieht dann so aus:

```
ekeyword amd64 /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-7.1.ebuild 

ekeyword amd64 /usr/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs/mesa-progs-6.5.1.ebuild
```

...

Das hat den Vorteil das ich nicht immer ~amd64 für alle weiteren unstable X-Server in die /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen muß  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Thread unsticky gesetzt

----------

